# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تعلن عن القائمة الكاملة لهواتفها العالمية التي ستحصل على تحديث Android 10

## mohamed73

عندما أعلنت شركة Huawei عن روم EMUI 10 الذي يستند على نظام Android  10، كشفت أن هواتفها الذكية العالمية ستحصل على هذا التحديث حسب شراكتها مع  جوجل. لقد تلقينا اليوم بيانًا صحفيًا يؤكد القائمة الكاملة للأجهزة التي  تُباع في الأسواق العالمية والمؤهلة للحصول على تحديث EMUI 10 الذي يستند  على نظام Android 10.
 إبتداءً من هذا الشهر، ستبدأ سلسلة هواتف Huawei Mate 20 Series و  Huawei P30 Series بتلقي تحديث EMUI 10 عبر الهواء، وستليها المزيد من  الأجهزة في ” الأشهر المقبلة “. إليكم القائمة الكاملة :  Huawei P30 ProHuawei P30Huawei Mate 20 ProHuawei Mate 20Huawei Mate 20 XHuawei nova 5THuawei Mate 20 RS Porsche DesignHuawei Mate 20 X 5GHuawei P30 LiteHuawei nova 4eHuawei P20Huawei P20 ProHuawei Mate 10Huawei Mate 10 ProHuawei Mate 10 Porsche DesignHuawei Mate RS Porsche DesignHuawei Mate 20 LiteHuawei P Smart 2019Huawei P Smart+ 2019Huawei P Smart ProHuawei P Smart ZHuawei nova 4
 تشمل هذه القائمة جميع الهواتف التي تم شراؤها في الأسواق غير الصينية.  أولئك الذين قاموا بشرائها في الصين أو تم إستيرادها مع نظام التشغيل  الصيني الذي لا يشمل التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة لشركة جوجل، فهم سيحصلون  على إطار زمني مختلف ومن المحتمل أن يحصلوا على التحديث في وقت مبكر. 
 تحديث EMUI 10 الجديد من شركة Huawei والذي يستند على نظام Android 10  يجلب معه واجهة مستخدم جديدة وتصميم جديد لعدد من التطبيقات، والوضع الليلي  على مستوى نظام التشغيل بالكامل، فضلا عن مؤثرات حركية جديدة، ومستوى جديد  من الأمان والخصوصية، إضافة إلى خاصية GPU Turbo التي تعمل على تعزيز أداء  الرسوميات أثناء تشغيل بعض الألعاب. هناك أيضًا خاصية جديدة تتيح لهواتف  Huawei التفاعل مع الحواسيب الشخصية ومع بعضها البعض بسلاسة.

----------


## tareko

طيب و huawei  y7 prime 2019   وضعه ايه

----------

